# Mulberry's and Cotton Wood for Carp



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Here in S/W Ohio the Mulberrys are really starting to ripen and drop. I'm hoping to find a few carp feeding under the trees in my area. Anyone else use Mulberry imitations for carp ?
I've taken a few fish on Mulberrys but I frequent several streams that are lined with Cotton Wood Trees but have never found carp feeding on the seeds. I've heard the fish do but have yet to see it first hand. 
Anyone had any luck fishing Cotton Wood seeds ?


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Like you, I have heard they feed on cotton wood seeds, but have never witnessed it myself......as far as mulberries, I tie up purple deer hair flies.....you don't get the "plop" like a real mulberry, but if the carp are stacked up under the tree waiting for them, they can be very aggressive and take them anyway....

Mike


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello,

I went for carp yesterday in a stream and saw a lot of carp coming to the surface feeding on all those white things that are floating around in the air (and giving me crazy allergies). Are those the cottonwood seeds you are talking about? I put on a white dry fly but they just ignored it because there were so many of those other things floating in the water.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Indybio72 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went for carp yesterday in a stream and saw a lot of carp coming to the surface feeding on all those white things that are floating around in the air (and giving me crazy allergies). Are those the cottonwood seeds you are talking about? I put on a white dry fly but they just ignored it because there were so many of those other things floating in the water.


 I think that those would be Cotton-wood seeds ! I didn't get a chance to check the creeks in my area this W/E but hope to fish a couple evenings this week. The fly pictured is what is normally used to imitate Cotton-wood. White marabou or craft fur,grey foam and brown hackle, I've yet to find any fish feeding on them 
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

I catch a TON of carp on mulberry and cottonwood seed imitations. I tie the mulberries with purple dubbing, purple hackle and green thread, I'll see if I have a pic and for cottonwood, I just tie on white marabou and it stays afloat quite well and the carp from NW Ohio smash it .


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I witnessed a carp feeding on cotton wood seeds first hand maybe a week and a half ago. It was eating clumps of seeds that were getting trapped in a log jam by the current. I was fishing for catfish with bait at the time. I kept thinking it would be hard to set the seed apart from the "naturals". Maybe a "cotton wood clump of seeds" fly would work.


----------

